# Elevated pillows for sleeping? Which brand? Suggestions?



## Modgirl (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello! I'm new here. I have suffered on and off with acid reflux. I've got the bed elevated about 4 - 5 inches, and I eat smaller meals which seems to help, but I'm wondering if anyone has tried the elevated pillow. It looks like a great idea. I've found both the Foamex and MedSlant online and they appear very similar. Any recommendations?Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## Diane M (Sep 2, 2001)

I have a 25x24x6-inch wedge that I bought at The Back Store in Sacramento (I believe they're throughout the country) for $35. It works well, but be prepared to slide to the foot of the bed by morning. My bed is also raised at the head by 6 inches.


----------

